# Ridgid R4512



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I had the saw for over 6 months (the 2nd one that is, had the 1st one less than a week). So far its been a great table saw after getting everything lined up its been cutting straight with no problems. I am just a hobbyist but I have cut maple and walnut slabs that been 2"-2 1/2" thick with no problems plus plywood and some lumber. I am planning on converting it to 220 volt to let it have its own dedicated circuit.

I did have a ridgid shop vac on it as a dust collector but I just bought one of them wen wall mount dust collector thats rated at 660cfm and I am in the middle of getting that set up and would had finish today but it started raining. Will do a review on the wen dust collector and post some pics too on the setup I am doing with it later .


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had that saw for about 8 years. It's served me well.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I had one for several years and liked it well. I found it did struggle at times with thicker stuff like what you posted originally, but was acceptable. Dust collection was pretty decent, though not as good as the Grizzly I have now. I very much liked the incorporated mobile base.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've had that saw for about 7 years and I really do like it.:vs_cool::vs_coffee:


----------

